# Molly says "sometimes you just have to stop and smell the flowers"



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly sniffing flowers in the park this afternoon...or maybe she was hunting for some bumble bees


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless.
Molly is much more beautiful than the flowers...
It looks as if her coat is quite long at the moment.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw she's looking really fluffy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes she is pretty fluffy at the moment ....she's off to the spa tomorrow She has no eyes


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks so tiny in the first pic (and beautiful of course) is her coat getting less curly when you let it grow out a bit? Hope she enjoys being pampered tomorrow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love her to bits!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> She looks so tiny in the first pic (and beautiful of course) is her coat getting less curly when you let it grow out a bit? Hope she enjoys being pampered tomorrow


Amanda her coat is more loose curls or wavy when it grows...the top of her head are loose sort of spiral curls She goes in at 10:30 am and will probably be there for around 5 hours


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is gorgeous and so are the flowers!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Amanda her coat is more loose curls or wavy when it grows...the top of her head are loose sort of spiral curls She goes in at 10:30 am and will probably be there for around 5 hours


Looking forward to seeing her post groom photos tomorrow bet you miss her loads while she is being done.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Looking forward to seeing her post groom photos tomorrow bet you miss her loads while she is being done.


I do miss her but I am always with her so I'm going shopping This weekend we were babysitting Mr. Jeeves as well for 4 days so it was a super long weekend with the two of them here are a few pics of them ....he is a big pug


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aaah! An early morning fix of Molly  She has whiff (or is that a woof?!) of Tina Turner in that first one, love love love little Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Renee that is a gorgeous pic of Molly sniffing the flowers :love-eyes:
Don't talk to me about bumble bees!! On one of my work home visits yesterday, we opened an electric fuse box and a huge swarm of fat furry bees flew out 
I nearly broke my neck running down the stairs hahaha!!! 
She's looking gorgeous, as does the podgy pug mr Jeeves 
R&R are due a trim today, but as the last cut was so drastic it will only be eyes, bum and feet  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just booked myself in for one of those Tracey


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Just booked myself in for one of those Tracey


A bumble bee chase?......or an eyes bum and feet fix??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well it's preschool picnic on the village green day today so probably a bit of both


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hah lovely day for it, billy finished yesterday - so I'm off for 3 days to have some action packed holiday fun with BR&R 
I must say everyone is up early and chatting on here - has no one any work to go to??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh enjoy your Billy days! I know, it feels like late night cockapoo with everyone chatting - I'm just in denial that I've got too much to do today and escaping on here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Me too, dentist and house work before the fun begins!! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous Molly pictures - she looks so tiny.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey why is it that all these insects are after you? Maybe they smell the sweetness of the wine lol!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey why is it that all these insects are after you? Maybe they smell the sweetness of the wine lol!


Haha it could very well be, there is never a glass too far from my reach!!
I preferred the bees yesterday..... My first home visit had fleas!! 
It could be billy, he is a true bug hunter  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha it could very well be, there is never a glass too far from my reach!!
> I preferred the bees yesterday..... My first home visit had fleas!!
> It could be billy, he is a true bug hunter  x


Eww fleas ick!  Don't tell me any spider stories I can't stand those they freak me out and I can't kill them I have to get someone to do it for me


----------

